# check out my b13...what do you think?



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I can't see the pic.... got a link or something?


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)




----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

*My SE-R 93'*


















What do you think? Tight or Not? Is the white on white aight though?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*NICE*

i think its looks great.... clean and simple. same look i got on my b14


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

the clean and simple route looks good but i like to make things difficult check it out http://members.cardomain.com/greenb13
the civic bumper looks like it is supposed to be there


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

*another pic*


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

nstalr01 said:


> *the clean and simple route looks good but i like to make things difficult check it out http://members.cardomain.com/greenb13
> the civic bumper looks like it is supposed to be there *


hey I want to see what you are talking about but I can't get to that site for some reason. Every time that I click on the link nothing happens. Can you post the pic or email it to me.

The clean and simple look is what I was aiming for. Next week I am going to put on the New SpecV SE-R emblems on it. Not the specv emblems but the new style SE-R emblems. I think that will top it off for the moment.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn I miss my white on white sometimes....well at least those style rims shouldnt be too hard to clean my white rims were a pain in the ass....


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

go to cardomain.com click nissan then sentra then go down the list until you see "slighty custom sentra" i think its between 61-80 not sure


----------

